# poss opportunity 4 save NJ



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I've got a lead for a couple looking for a female GSD in the New Jersey area although they are willing to travel some distance for the right dog. If anyone has any dogs they are working on that might work please don't hesitate to let me know. I will send your prospect to them and they can contact you for further follow up. The couple would need to qualify through whatever rescue requirements you have. 

Heres what they are looking for:
Female
Between the age of 4-6 years old
Good with other dogs and small animals. They don't have other pets but want to be able to take her to dog parks.
Calm, in the lower range of prey drive
Perfers Black/Tan
Wants an affectionate girl with a sweet disposition. 

They own a townhouse and the dog would be indoors. He's a horse trainer but she's home all day. Sounded like a nice couple.

This is what I have so far, but I will be in contact further with the and can post any additional info I get. I'll be checking Petfinder and other rescue boards, etc. I did check Brightstar and will forward their website to them. It appears that the dogs they have available at this time are mostly younger females.

This lead was given to me by my friend and breeder in North Dakota. Occassionally she gets people calling her looking for older dogs and she refers them to me. 

I'll, of course, be checking the Urgent and Non Urgent boards, but let me know if I miss anything.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

They can submit an application with Garden State German Shepherd Rescue - http://www.gsgsr.org


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Nina, I'll point them in that direction.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10663380


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I just received a call for Animal Control in Camden County. A 6-7 yr old PB GSD Female was picked up then surrendered and is being taken to Animal Orphanage in Voorhees this afternoon. The owner is an elderly man and is terminal.


----------

